# Optimal Timing on VG30?



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

Set my SR20 at 17*, but I couldn't find a post for the best timing on a VG30E. Also what was the stock setting, I think the prev. owner messed with it a bit.


----------



## CoolCed305 (Mar 27, 2005)

I'm also having trouble with getting the timing right on my 89 maxima. I bought a new timing belt from napa auto parts & when I line the timing marks on the belt with the timing marks on the crank and cam pulleys, the timing marks on the cam and crank pulleys don't line up with the marks on the block. I was thinking about just going to the dealership to get the timing belt in stead of trying to play with the timing using the napa belt. All suggestions and comments would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## STRATTON (Sep 10, 2003)

fugiot shouldnt the fsm have that info ? or you could call nissan dealership and ask one of their mechanics. by the way i sent u a pm bro.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

factory ignition timing is 15* on the VG.. 17-18 is as far as you want to go usually.. if you're in a cooler area and you run 93 octane all the time, then you can bump it to 20 but I wouldn't recommend it.


----------

